# Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA



## BertramN (Jun 11, 2022)

.
Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA

There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.

However, according to the Republicans’ long-held interpretation of the Second Amendment, all Americans (except people-of-color) have the right to arm themselves with as many firearms as they want, and permit-less, concealed carry must be granted them nationwide. Also, there should be no limit to the type of weapons and accessories available for purchase.

So, lacking any constitutional assurances, school administrators, teachers, parents, and students must realize mass shootings in schools has become an accepted U.S. tradition among conservatives, just like endless war, and all other U.S. corporate products that profit from killing men, women, and children here and overseas.



			Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
		






.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jun 11, 2022)

So without proof, you just say we want everyone armed but poc? Really? I'm pro-second amendment, but I'm not for arming every Tom, Dick and Harry. What I want is to ensure that people have the CHOICE to arm themselves, as guaranteed by the constitution.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


and shopping centers, work places, hospitals, and esp. schools.
anywhere there is large groups of people.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


Stop feeding your children antidepressants.

The problem might go away


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So without proof, you just say we want everyone armed but poc? Really? I'm pro-second amendment, but I'm not for arming every Tom, Dick and Harry. What I want is to ensure that people have the CHOICE to arm themselves, as guaranteed by the constitution.


You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Yeah, like the NRA owns the schools.

More moronic bleating from the leftards


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> and shopping centers, work places, hospitals, and esp. schools.
> anywhere there is large groups of people.


We live in an age where any perceived sleight is a call for vengeance. An NFL coach is the latest example. But he will remember this. Just like any others. Most of this the results of Prog agendas. When you get rid of guns, the people will become bums in work as their rights are more and more decreased.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Yeah, like the NRA owns the schools.
> 
> More moronic bleating from the leftards



Hey I remember when you told me I am YOUR servant. YOURS.

One more reason--believe that--I won't be arming myself at school. You are the public, who believes I am YOUR servant. Yep.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Yes I do 

I might have to mow down some screaming leftwit fucktards at some point


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


And who are you to say what I need and don't need? And so what if it's military style? There are plenty of other semi auto rifles out there, so whats so bad about the AR-15 and not those rifles?


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Hey I remember when you told me I am YOUR servant. YOURS.
> 
> One more reason--believe that--I won't be arming myself at school. You are the public, who believes I am YOUR servant. Yep.


Hey, I'm a realist. I live in Oklahoma but I work in California. I have a good friend who just lost his job at Burbank USD because he refused to get vaccinated.

Reality is, if your bosses say you carry, you'll carry or lose your job  That is reality. Sorry if you don't like it.

I'm trying to HELP you. Make it unnecessary for you to carry. So you don't have to lose your job 

Even better, make you feel comfortable and secure in your facility, all the time under all conditions.

Where's the bad in that?


----------



## AMart (Jun 11, 2022)

We need to take the schools back from the Marists and then execute on them on the town square.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


I'm sure I might not want something you think that you need. You know, like model train sets and imitation crab meat.....But you do you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Hey, I'm a realist. I live in Oklahoma but I work in California. I have a good friend who just lost his job at Burbank USD because he refused to get vaccinated.
> 
> Reality is, if your bosses say you carry, you'll carry or lose your job  That is reality. Sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> ...



76% of teachers in TEXAS refuse to carry one week after Uvalde. There are blistering teacher shortages all over the nation. Now. Which district is going to tell its teachers they have to carry?









						Texas teachers union survey finds that school employees don’t want to be armed
					

The survey, conducted by Texas American Federation of Teachers, comes two weeks after the Uvalde school shooting as Republicans call for more school employees to be armed.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> And who are you to say what I need and don't need? And so what if it's military style? There are plenty of other semi auto rifles out there, so whats so bad about the AR-15 and not those rifles?


They couldn't make military rifles so they styled them after military rifles.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I'm sure I might not want something you think that you need. You know, like model train sets and imitation crab meat.....But you do you.


Train sets are train sets. they don't kill people.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Hey, I'm a realist. I live in Oklahoma but I work in California. I have a good friend who just lost his job at Burbank USD because he refused to get vaccinated.
> 
> Reality is, if your bosses say you carry, you'll carry or lose your job  That is reality. Sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> ...


What do you carry?


----------



## sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> 76% of teachers in TEXAS refuse to carry one week after Uvalde. There are blistering teacher shortages all over the nation. Now. Which district is going to tell its teachers they have to carry?


I can understand the teachers not wanting to _militarize_ schools  Sue,  what i can't understand are the _fools_ wanting to disarm the very sorts that DID carry, and moved in to _save_ them

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

sparky said:


> I can understand the teachers not wanting to _militarize_ schools  Sue,  what i can't understand are the _fools_ wanting to disarm the very sorts that DID carry, and moved in to _save_ them
> 
> ~S~



I have no issue if schools want to hire armed security guards, though I think in most cases it's not necessary. My point is mostly that we were completely not trustworthy two weeks ago and now boy howdy we better all conceal carry in the classroom or, as I'm being told on another thread, we just don't care enough for the kids.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> What do you carry?


My wallet. My keys. Occasionally a mask. Why do you ask?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> They couldn't make military rifles so they styled them after military rifles.




And that style is what makes them so dangerous? Their color is what makes them dangerous? A better grip makes it more dangerous? A barrel made to disperse hot gasses makes it more dangerous?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Yes I do
> 
> I might have to mow down some screaming leftwit fucktards at some point


You are the reason we need red flag laws.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 11, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


What ? Since when did the NRA promote gun free zones ?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...



Moron …
Mass public school shootings are the rarest of rare events…..

They are, however, The Christmas morning for anti-gun fanatics like you…….dead children are the Christmas presents under your gun control tree……..do you pray to your god, government for the next shooting?

330 million Americans…….and 1 nut attacked a school this year……..

You guys are just vile.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.



As 2020 showed us, the democrat party is willing to burn, loot and murder for 7 months in black neighborhoods to win an election….,turning loose their brown shirts BLM and Antifa….


The only businesses they didn’t burn and loot, and the guy they didn’t murder….had Ar-15s……..

So yes, because of vile humans like you and the other leftists, we really do need AR-15s as well as other guns……


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> They couldn't make military rifles so they styled them after military rifles.



And putting a NASCAR body over a Smart car frame doesn’t make it a NASCAR racer…you idiot….

The AR-15 is a civilian rifle,……..


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> 76% of teachers in TEXAS refuse to carry one week after Uvalde. There are blistering teacher shortages all over the nation. Now. Which district is going to tell its teachers they have to carry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ones serious about preventing attacks.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Hey, I'm a realist. I live in Oklahoma but I work in California. I have a good friend who just lost his job at Burbank USD because he refused to get vaccinated.
> 
> Reality is, if your bosses say you carry, you'll carry or lose your job  That is reality. Sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> ...


14 states already have armed teachers….they have had no problems….

The democrats have to keep schools vulnerable to attack…….school shootings are the Christmas Day of gun control……they need dead kids under their gun control tree in order to get uninformed Americans to give up their freedom…


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 11, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> What ? Since when did the NRA promote gun free zones ?



The NRA doesn’t support school shootings…the democrats are more than happy to assassinate Supreme Court justices……..just ask Senator Schumer….


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> 76% of teachers in TEXAS refuse to carry one week after Uvalde. There are blistering teacher shortages all over the nation. Now. Which district is going to tell its teachers they have to carry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll betcha more will agree to carry after the next massacre.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> They couldn't make military rifles so they styled them after military rifles.


You mean look like a military rifle ? Black with scary looking plastics and composite materials. The AR-15 has the same function as a semi-automatic .227 hunting rifle. The M16A4 and M4A1 are currently issued to US forces both are selective fire. The M16 has options for semi and three round burst the M4 has semi and fully automatic. The AR-15 does not have a selector switch.

 I come from a military family with dozens of us serving while the AR-15 has been around and not one, including myself have been issued the rifle while serving. I have to constantly make this point because you loons will not listen to those who know better.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You are the reason we need red flag laws.


No.

I am the reason you need to stop threatening children.

ALL SUMMER LONG, lefties with no regard for other human beings were threatening children and families.

Firebombing random small businesses IN THEIR OWN NEIGHBORHOODS! !!!

And you think "I'm" crazy?

What kind of a stupid demented fucktard THREATENS CHILDREN, asshole?

You're goddamn right I'm going to protect my family from people like that.

What the fuck is the matter with you fucked up leftist trash? Fuck you. YOU are the reason we keep weapons in the first place.

Fuck off with your snowflake bullshit, little pansy. You don't belong in the same room with the adults


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I am the reason you need to stop threatening children.


I have never threatened a child. All children are sacred. ALL OF THEM.
You just can't stop lying, can you?


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> I have never threatened a child. All children are sacred. ALL OF THEM.
> You just can't stop lying, can you?


Did you vote for a Democrat?

Then you threatened a child.

Hey asshole, YOU put those fucktard leftist mayor's in power. You did that. I sure as hell didn't do it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Did you vote for a Democrat?
> 
> Then you threatened a child.
> 
> Hey asshole, YOU put those fucktard leftist mayor's in power. You did that. I sure as hell didn't do it.


Did I vote for a Democrat? Do you know? Can you prove it? Even if I did, I don't live in Texas.
Another lie.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I have no issue if schools want to hire armed security guards, though I think in most cases it's not necessary. My point is mostly that we were completely not trustworthy two weeks ago and now boy howdy we better all conceal carry in the classroom or, as I'm being told on another thread, we just don't care enough for the kids.


What the kids_ aren't learning _during their_ long tenure_ as students reveals how much teachers care about them.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Name a few "military styles rifles".


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Did I vote for a Democrat? Do you know? Can you prove it? Even if I did, I don't live in Texas.



Bwah ha ha. ^^^

"Even if I did, I don't live in Texas". 




Hellbilly said:


> Another lie.



You do live in Texas ?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> I have never threatened a child. All children are sacred. ALL OF THEM.
> You just can't stop lying, can you?



This guy is full of it. I'm a teacher, so he told me I am HIS servant, and his child's. Because I am a "public servant", that means I have to do whatever he says. HIS servant.

Loony tunes.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What the kids_ aren't learning _during their_ long tenure_ as students reveals how much teachers care about them.



Well just trot your hind end to the nearest school and sign up. Let's see you fix the entire situation.

You can be the old guy who chases the special ed kids into the street. We have to chase them by law, you know, we can't touch them to stop them from running.

You will love it!

Or maybe we'll put you in charge of toilet training the five year olds whose parents just "didn't get around to it". When you're done with all that, you can teach them to read. By the end of Kindergarten. Those are the academic standards. Enjoy!


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This guy is full of it. I'm a teacher, so he told me I am HIS servant, and his child's. Because I am a "public servant", that means I have to do whatever he says. HIS servant.
> 
> Loony tunes.


If you're a public school teacher, you're a public servant.

I'm the public.

Therefore, you're my servant.

See how that works?

You seem kind of dim for a teacher... just sayin... don't want to protect the kids either... hm...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You do live in Texas ?


I don’t live in Texas. I’ve never been to Texas. The only reason I would go to Texas is if my band was playing SXSW.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Well just trot your hind end to the nearest school and sign up. Let's see you fix the entire situation.
> 
> You can be the old guy who chases the special ed kids into the street. We have to chase them by law, you know, we can't touch them to stop them from running.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your school is a mess.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> If you're a public school teacher, you're a public servant.
> 
> I'm the public.
> 
> ...



Even IF I taught your poor children, I still would not be your, or their, "servant". As it is, I do not. So no, not even close. 

I bet you're the jerk who goes to a restaurant and thinks your "server" is your hired personal servant for 90 minutes right? You're tipping, so they can hop-to. Is this your lovely mindset? "server" or "public servant" means you're the big boss?

I was a server and have family members who are. Local very popular restaurants are starting to ban customers like you. There's what they think of your "servant" mentality.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> If you're a public school teacher, you're a public servant.
> 
> I'm the public.
> 
> ...


You really are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Sounds like your school is a mess.  Sorry to hear that.



We have to follow state laws. Do you understand that? Oh no  you don't. Like most people who run their mouths about schools, you haven't the first clue.

We have to take kids who are not toilet trained BY LAW.

We cannot touch children who run out of the school BY LAW.

Not "our school".

LAW.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We have to follow state laws. Do you understand that? Oh no  you don't. Like most people who run their mouths about schools, you haven't the first clue.
> 
> We have to take kids who are not toilet trained BY LAW.
> 
> ...


Who made those laws, and why don't you fight them?

  First thing I would do as a teacher is to remind the kids that I'm the most important person in the room, and  it's their job to make me look good as a teacher. I would then tell the kids that the administration isn't going to allow enough time for me to successfully teach all of them the required subjects, so some of them are not going to get a good education.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Who made those laws, and why don't you fight them?
> 
> I have a 'clue' about solving problems. First thing I would do is to remind the kids that I'm the most important person in the room, and  it's their job to make me look good as a teacher.
> 
> Regarding the "law". I don't obey stupid laws. Of course,  I'm not going to lose my job over it as would you.



YOU are the most important person in the room?

YOU---the teacher?

The kids would eat you up.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> YOU are the most important person in the room?
> 
> YOU---the teacher?
> 
> The kids would eat you up.


It's the weak that get eaten up. In my day if a kid acted proudly against a teacher he was removed from that class ("he", because girls didn't do that). Of course, in my day we had more male teachers, and you didn't give them any guff. Some teachers might not have been liked but all were respected.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Yeah, like the NRA owns the schools.
> 
> More moronic bleating from the leftards


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2022)

No NRA member has ever shot up a school or anyplace else.  The left simply wants to disarm the people and they have no problem with agitating leftist loons into killing children until they get their way.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.



You don't need a 2.000 sq foot house.  You don't need an SUV.  You don't need television with 200 channels.  You don't need high flow shower heads.  You don't need air conditioning. You don't need vacation time from work. You don't need maternity leave.  You don't need birth control coverage on your health insurance.  You don't need the right to an abortion.  And I can go on and on and on.

The bottom line is you don't tell me what I or others need and I don't have to justify my needs to you.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm a NRA Life Member.

As far as I know we don't own any schools.

If anybody knows of any schools that the NRA has that needs to be "taken back" could you let me know?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Did you vote for a Democrat?
> 
> Then you threatened a child.
> 
> Hey asshole, YOU put those fucktard leftist mayor's in power. You did that. I sure as hell didn't do it.


You just run your impotent magaturd mouth. Fuck you right back, Jack.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.



  Is English your first language?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


Fuck that asshole.

The NRA has not doe ANYTHING to schools.  THE COMMUNIST TEACHER'S UNION HAS.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Yes is do.

You don't know shit.


----------



## sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I have no issue if schools want to hire armed security guards, though I think in most cases it's not necessary. My point is mostly that we were completely not trustworthy two weeks ago and now boy howdy we better all conceal carry in the classroom or, as I'm being told on another thread, we just don't care enough for the kids.


I've no issue with your stance _at all_ Sue, you were hired to teach, _period_

~S~


----------



## scruffy (Jun 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Even IF I taught your poor children, I still would not be your, or their, "servant". As it is, I do not. So no, not even close.
> 
> I bet you're the jerk who goes to a restaurant and thinks your "server" is your hired personal servant for 90 minutes right? You're tipping, so they can hop-to. Is this your lovely mindset? "server" or "public servant" means you're the big boss?
> 
> I was a server and have family members who are. Local very popular restaurants are starting to ban customers like you. There's what they think of your "servant" mentality.


You're brightness isn't impressing me so far. Restaurant employees get paid by the restaurant. They're the restaurant's servants, not mine. I can tip them or not tip them as I please. And if they fuck up particularly badly, I can even refuse to pay for my meal and MOST restaurants will saddle the server with the bill.

But I can not "refuse to pay for teachers". I can't do that, if I refuse to pay my property taxes I either lose my house or end up in jail or both. And with that responsibility comes privilege, because I pay your salary therefore you're MY servant instead of the restaurant's. You're teaching MY children on MY dime, you're goddamn right you're gonna be my servant. If you don't want to do that GTFO and don't let the door hit your worthless ideological ass on the way out 

Sorry but that's the way it is.

You don't report to superintendents or even union bosses. They don't pay your salary. You report to me. I pay your salary


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You're brightness isn't impressing me so far. Restaurant employees get paid by the restaurant. They're the restaurant's servants, not mine. I can tip them or not tip them as I please. And if they fuck up particularly badly, I can even refuse to pay for my meal and MOST restaurants will saddle the server with the bill.
> 
> But I can not "refuse to pay for teachers". I can't do that, if I refuse to pay my property taxes I either lose my house or end up in jail or both. And with that responsibility comes privilege, because I pay your salary therefore you're MY servant instead of the restaurant's. You're teaching MY children on MY dime, you're goddamn right you're gonna be my servant. If you don't want to do that GTFO and don't let the door hit your worthless ideological ass on the way out
> 
> ...



"*You're* brightness isn't impressing me so far"

Great starter sentence. 

I don't belong to the union. I would be the kind of teacher you want to ally with, but no thanks, because you're a jerk. Full stop. You look at people as $$$ and vessels you can use. Not me. Nope.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You're brightness isn't impressing me so far. Restaurant employees get paid by the restaurant. They're the restaurant's servants, not mine. I can tip them or not tip them as I please. And if they fuck up particularly badly, I can even refuse to pay for my meal and MOST restaurants will saddle the server with the bill.
> 
> But I can not "refuse to pay for teachers". I can't do that, if I refuse to pay my property taxes I either lose my house or end up in jail or both. And with that responsibility comes privilege, because I pay your salary therefore you're MY servant instead of the restaurant's. You're teaching MY children on MY dime, you're goddamn right you're gonna be my servant. If you don't want to do that GTFO and don't let the door hit your worthless ideological ass on the way out
> 
> ...



And for your edification, my state is unique in that we are not funded mostly through direct property taxes. Even IF you lived in my state--thank God you do not--you would not directly "pay my salary". And even IF you did in some fictional state, I would make sure my bosses know that I would not follow any of your directives. But I wouldn't have to, because they would already have your number from the board office all the way down.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You're brightness isn't impressing me so far. Restaurant employees get paid by the restaurant. They're the restaurant's servants, not mine. I can tip them or not tip them as I please. And if they fuck up particularly badly, I can even refuse to pay for my meal and MOST restaurants will saddle the server with the bill.
> 
> But I can not "refuse to pay for teachers". I can't do that, if I refuse to pay my property taxes I either lose my house or end up in jail or both. And with that responsibility comes privilege, because I pay your salary therefore you're MY servant instead of the restaurant's. You're teaching MY children on MY dime, you're goddamn right you're gonna be my servant. If you don't want to do that GTFO and don't let the door hit your worthless ideological ass on the way out
> 
> ...



Genius, do you even realize that most servers make well, well below minimum wage and are expected to make up the difference in tips? 

The restaurant where my kids used to work is taking action against Jerkfaces like you. "The customer is always right" has turned into "This guy will never eat here again". And they mean it. Invariably, these Jerkfaces are like, "But but but this is PUBLIC PROPERTY" or some equally stupid sputtering. No, it's not. And yes, they have a ban list. You'd be on it if you treated a server in the way you indicate here. Happy?


----------



## scruffy (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> "*You're* brightness isn't impressing me so far"
> 
> Great starter sentence.
> 
> I don't belong to the union. I would be the kind of teacher you want to ally with, but no thanks, because you're a jerk. Full stop. You look at people as $$$ and vessels you can use. Not me. Nope.


I want teachers to PROTECT MY CHILDREN. That has to be part of your job description.

I also want teachers to ACTIVELY prevent and reject outside influences like political activism and deviant sexual fucktardry.

If you don't want to do BOTH of those things then I don't want you teaching my kids. 

We understand each other.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I want teachers to PROTECT MY CHILDREN. That has to be part of your job description.
> 
> I also want teachers to ACTIVELY prevent and reject outside influences like political activism and deviant sexual fucktardry.
> 
> ...



Yeah well teachers would love not to have to deal with Jerkface parents. You can't always get what you want, right?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 12, 2022)

BertramN said:


> Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA​



Tell me---  Where do the NRA have these schools?

Is the NRA in the landlord lease?
Are they head of the school board?
Perhaps they have surrounded all the buildings?
I think if you actually checked, not only aren't the NRA in any way connected to government-run public schools, but they are actually the ones most loudly calling for better protection of our schools and the children in them!  When will you allow someone to stop the killing?

You see Bert, it is really because of people like you that children die in school, because you'd much rather them apparently die rather than admit that guns really work as a protective deterrent!  We know that because nearly all these shootings occur in so-called gun-free zones where they know they'll stand no challenge!  But year after year, you'd rather let children die than admit that guns are not this evil thing and used wisely, actually form an essential umbrella to save lives.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah well teachers would love not to have to deal with Jerkface parents. You can't always get what you want, right?


Like I said, we understand each other. 

I have nothing against you. My reality is obviously different from yours. I have to deal with Norman Oklahoma and Burbank CA which is basically LAUSD. Burbank just fired 38 teachers because they refused to get vaccinated. That wasn't the union, it was the school district, with the union's blessing and support.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


Most of us on this board have been proclaiming the NRA blows 
They suck 

I doubt anyone here is even a member anymore...
A few of us like 








						GOA | The only no compromise gun lobby in Washington
					

The only no compromise gun lobby in Washington




					www.gunowners.org


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

Flash said:


> I'm a NRA Life Member.
> 
> As far as I know we don't own any schools.
> 
> If anybody knows of any schools that the NRA has that needs to be "taken back" could you let me know?



It's just more communist propaganda, and fellow communists spread it around like manure.  It's what they are told to do.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> No NRA member has ever shot up a school or anyplace else.  The left simply wants to disarm the people and they have no problem with agitating leftist loons into killing children until they get their way.



The NRA (in their minds) represents all gun owners in the United States.  If you have to get rid of a bees nest in your house or garage, the only way to do it is kill the queen.  In the minds of the Communists, the NRA is the queen of gun owners.  

I live in this state, and each school district is funded by local taxpayers.  We taxpayers can have anything we want including a fortress around schools if that's what we desire.  This commie is well aware if that, but as the Democrat motto goes, never let a good tragedy go to waste.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We have to follow state laws. Do you understand that? Oh no  you don't. Like most people who run their mouths about schools, you haven't the first clue.
> 
> We have to take kids who are not toilet trained BY LAW.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine is a teacher.  He told me if a student strikes him and he hits the student back, not only would he lose his job, but never be able to teach anywhere again.  

That didn't happen when I was a kid.  Students knew who they could mess with and who they couldn't.  I remember one time a kid came to class late.  The teacher (a wrestling coach) told him to go to the office.  The kid turned around to leave the classroom giving the teacher the finger and under his breath said F-you.  That teacher ran after that kid, and all we heard is the teacher pounding his head into the lockers in the hall.  Nobody ever told that teacher FU again.  

Today that would be national news, and not only would the parents demand his removal, but he and his family be getting death threats as well.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A friend of mine is a teacher.  He told me if a student strikes him and he hits the student back, not only would he lose his job, but never be able to teach anywhere again.
> 
> That didn't happen when I was a kid.  Students knew who they could mess with and who they couldn't.  I remember one time a kid came to class late.  The teacher (a wrestling coach) told him to go to the office.  The kid turned around to leave the classroom giving the teacher the finger and under his breath said F-you.  That teacher ran after that kid, and all we heard is the teacher pounding his head into the lockers in the hall.  Nobody ever told that teacher FU again.
> 
> Today that would be national news, and not only would the parents demand his removal, but he and his family be getting death threats as well.



To be fair I'm not sure it's a great idea to pound kids' heads against the wall. Okay strike that: it's not a great idea. It's a terrible idea. But it has gotten so ridiculous we cannot physically prevent special needs elem. children from running out of the school and into the street. If we DO have to "detain" them because they're beating us or another kid down, we have to tattle on OURSELVES to the state. Yes, we have to tell Big Brother, yeah sorry I held this kid down, he was beating the crap out of his classmate.

All this because our former lieutenant gov had an autistic kid and was appalled that a few kids were mistreated in school. Which is terrible, but as always, gov "solved" the problem by taking a blowtorch to common sense.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jun 12, 2022)

What a hateful, delusional joke. If the NRA controlled our schools, there would be several armed teachers in every school, controlled entry points, security guards, etc. 

If you're a bad guy who wants to shoot kids at a school, which school would you target: a school where you know several teachers are armed, where there's at least one security guard, and that has controlled entry points, or a "gun-free" school with minimal security, if any?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I have no issue if schools want to hire armed security guards, though I think in most cases it's not necessary. My point is mostly that we were completely not trustworthy two weeks ago and now boy howdy we better all conceal carry in the classroom or, as I'm being told on another thread, we just don't care enough for the kids.



I think teachers carrying should be an option but not mandatory.  That would be ridiculous.  But you just said something a security expert brought up about schools "It will never happen here."  That is the attitude a lot of people have.  According to this interview I was listening to, we have over 200,000 public schools in this country.  When you consider that number and the infrequency of attacks like this last one, the chances of it happening to your school is about the same as hitting the lotto, so nobody takes precautions ahead of time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> To be fair I'm not sure it's a great idea to pound kids' heads against the wall. Okay strike that: it's not a great idea. It's a terrible idea. But it has gotten so ridiculous we cannot physically prevent special needs elem. children from running out of the school and into the street. If we DO have to "detain" them because they're beating us or another kid down, we have to tattle on OURSELVES to the state. Yes, we have to tell Big Brother, yeah sorry I held this kid down, he was beating the crap out of his classmate.
> 
> All this because our former lieutenant gov had an autistic kid and was appalled that a few kids were mistreated in school. Which is terrible, but as always, gov "solved" the problem by taking a blowtorch to common sense.



It's something that's happening all across the country, not just your school or state.  

When I was a kid and you got out of hand, the teacher would take a board and beat your ass with it in front of the entire class.  If your parents found out, they would beat you when you got home.  Today if a parent finds out a teacher hit you in any way, off to the lawyers to see how much money they can suck out of the school.  The attitude today of parents is don't you dare touch my child in any physical way.  So it's an entirely different mindset with everybody now a days.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's something that's happening all across the country, not just your school or state.
> 
> When I was a kid and you got out of hand, the teacher would take a board and beat your ass with it in front of the entire class.  If your parents found out, they would beat you when you got home.  Today if a parent finds out a teacher hit you in any way, off to the lawyers to see how much money they can suck out of the school.  The attitude today of parents is don't you dare touch my child in any physical way.  So it's an entirely different mindset with everybody now a days.



Oh it's beyond that.

Lowkey many parents want us to discipline their children in the true sense, as in to raise them. But that discipline can contain no actual discipline in the common meaning. We are not to embarrass, "shame" or "bully" children. And that can include, "hey, knock it off". The attitude from some (not all thank God) parents is, don't speak to MY child like that. Looking around it's not hard to imagine is it?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh it's beyond that.
> 
> Lowkey many parents want us to discipline their children in the true sense, as in to raise them. But that discipline can contain no actual discipline in the common meaning. We are not to embarrass, "shame" or "bully" children. And that can include, "hey, knock it off". The attitude from some (not all thank God) parents is, don't speak to MY child like that. Looking around it's not hard to imagine is it?



I can actually believe that.  This kook in Texas decided to kill over 20 people because he had a speech impediment and other kids in school made fun of it.  When I was in school kids made fun of each other all the time: thick rimmed glasses, pimples, nerdy, just a host of things. 

But when you're raised shielded from any possible negative emotion, you have no idea how to deal with it when it happens, and it is going to happen at some point in your life.  This started years ago, the first case being a postal worker that was disciplined by his supervisor, so he got his gun and went back to the post office to kill him and several coworkers, thus coining the phrase Going Postal.  

Then it spread through schools via Columbine, and again, kids picking on the other kids.  After that it's been one school copycat crime after another. 

So what did we do about it?  We made bullying a national concern.  We did just the opposite of what we should have been doing which is to toughen these kids up.  Kids need to learn how to deal with situations where embarrassment is concerned, shame, humiliation.  Nobody likes to deal with these things, but unfortunately that's the way life is.


----------



## hadit (Jun 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> and shopping centers, work places, hospitals, and esp. schools.
> anywhere there is large groups of people.


We do know that posting "gun free zone" signs don't help.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> It's the weak that get eaten up. In my day if a kid acted proudly against a teacher he was removed from that class ("he", because girls didn't do that). Of course, in my day we had more male teachers, and you didn't give them any guff. Some teachers might not have been liked but all were respected.


In the Fantasy Land School District.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 30, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> In the Fantasy Land School District.


It may be a fantasy today, but it was reality in my day.

I can't tell you how sorry I am for kids today.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 30, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We have to follow state laws. Do you understand that? Oh no  you don't. Like most people who run their mouths about schools, you haven't the first clue.
> 
> We have to take kids who are not toilet trained BY LAW.
> 
> ...


Let's get into this a little deeper.

What are you supposed to do when a kid poops in their pants? What is the exact statute?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ...
> 
> When I was a kid and you got out of hand, the teacher would take a board and beat your ass with it in front of the entire class.  If your parents found out, they would beat you when you got home.  ....



Everyone over 40 loves to tell that "back in my day" story. It's bullshit. It's right up there with the "when I was a kid we had to walk ten miles to school and back, uphill both ways, through 5 feet of snow every day of the year."


----------



## scruffy (Jun 30, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You are the reason we need red flag laws.


You are the reason we won't have them.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 30, 2022)

So have we found any NRA lurkers trying to groom our children yet?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Let's get into this a little deeper.
> 
> What are you supposed to do when a kid poops in their pants? What is the exact statute?



I don't know if there's a state law for that. I just know an individual school nurse is assigned to follow this sweet angel around all day because mom and dad didn't do their job.

In cases of learning disabilities, this is not a problem. Understood. 

When mom and dad just shrug and say, "Didn't get around to it," you can imagine why we are frustrated at the waste of resources. An entire staff member just to attend to poop.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 1, 2022)

BertramN said:


> Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA​



That's gonna be kinda tough ... those NRA school kids are probably armed to the teeth!


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 1, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Everyone over 40 loves to tell that "back in my day" story. It's bullshit. It's right up there with the "when I was a kid we had to walk ten miles to school and back, uphill both ways, through 5 feet of snow every day of the year."


How about this one. Today when elementary schools let out the streets are filled with cars up and down the block to pick up the kids. In my day there were_ *none.*_ Even Kindergarten kids walked to and from school. In my high school many walked more than a mile each way, weather permitting.

Edit: I've always meant to retrace my route and distance to grade school. I'll post it in this thread if I do.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 1, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't know if there's a state law for that. I just know an individual school nurse is assigned to follow this sweet angel around all day because mom and dad didn't do their job.
> 
> In cases of learning disabilities, this is not a problem. Understood.
> 
> When mom and dad just shrug and say, "Didn't get around to it," you can imagine why we are frustrated at the waste of resources. An entire staff member just to attend to poop.


That is so sad. I never witnessed anything like that when I was in school.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 1, 2022)

BertramN said:


> However, according to the Republicans’ long-held interpretation of the Second Amendment, all Americans (except people-of-color) have the right to arm themselves with as many firearms as they want, and permit-less, concealed carry must be granted them nationwide. Also, there should be no limit to the type of weapons and accessories available for purchase.


When you have to make things up to support your argument, your argument defeats itself.
Well done.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 1, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


True.

Those are wants, not needs.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jul 19, 2022)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


Liar.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jul 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> What do you carry?


Anything I want to.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> Those are wants, not needs.


"All bearable arms".


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jul 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> and shopping centers, work places, hospitals, and esp. schools.
> anywhere there is large groups of people.


I carry anywhere I want to. Screw you commie libs.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm a proponent of the 2nd Amendment, but some folks on this site who proclaim that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun are, well...........


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

BertramN said:


> However, according to the Republicans’ long-held interpretation of the Second Amendment, all Americans (except people-of-color) have the right to arm themselves with as many firearms as they want, and permit-less, concealed carry must be granted them nationwide. Also, there should be no limit to the type of weapons and accessories available for purchase.


All of this is a lie.
/Thread


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 4, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> How about this one. Today when elementary schools let out the streets are filled with cars up and down the block to pick up the kids. In my day there were_ *none.*_ Even Kindergarten kids walked to and from school. In my high school many walked more than a mile each way, weather permitting.
> 
> Edit: I've always meant to retrace my route and distance to grade school. I'll post it in this thread if I do.


How many kids were grabbed off the street back in your day?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> I'm a proponent of the 2nd Amendment, but some folks on this site who proclaim that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun are, well...........


Why are you afraid of a tool? Do you cowar at the sight of a screwdriver too?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Explain what a “ military style” weapon is…


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 5, 2023)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


You are an idiot. All Americans have the 2nd on their side... black white brown or green . Don't be a propagandist.  A. K . A. Democrats.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> They couldn't make military rifles so they styled them after military rifles.


Dumb as a marble.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.



I love large style magazines ... especially Vogue and Elle.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> I'm a proponent of the 2nd Amendment, but some *folks on this site who proclaim that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun* are, well...........


.





Name one, please.

Thread title and post number.

You say you are a proponent of the 2nd Amendment but then make such a ridiculously hyperbolic statement and it blows any credibility you ever had straight to hell.

 No real proponent of the 2nd Amendment would ever make such an absurd statement.

I have *never* seen one post in this forum that says any such thing.

I state over and over that I am very grateful to live in a state where, with the exception of convicted felons, no one has to have permission to carry a firearm.

I do not carry a firearm.  The reason I don't is because, in a state where people are free to carry concealed, there is a strong awareness that literally anyone you meet could very well be armed and is likely responsible enough to stop "the bad guy with a gun".  This makes for a lot of very polite people.  

"Gun free zones" make for a lot of people who feel that the world is their shooting gallery. 

I fail to see what is so difficult to understand about this logic.

I am not going to go away.  I demand that you back up your assertion that *any person on this site has ever proclaimed that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun.




.*


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


Loons lying again. Expected.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


Come get mine, skank.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

j-mac said:


> Why are you afraid of a tool? Do you cowar at the sight of a screwdriver too?


Your comments have nothing to do with what you quoted.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> Your comments have nothing to do with what you quoted.


.


j-mac's comment is perfectly  correct and suitable.



.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 5, 2023)

scruffy said:


> Yes I do
> 
> I might have to mow down some screaming leftwit fucktards at some point


Really? And what would trigger you to commit these murders?


----------



## August West (Jan 5, 2023)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No hyperbole at all. I know quite a few people who keep a gun in their vehicle. By doing so, they`re arming the worst we have. Criminals, crazies and terrorists couldn`t ask for a more efficient lobby group than Nation`s Real Assholes. They must share moral responsibility for this tragedy near my home a few days ago.








						Brackenridge police chief killed, another officer injured in shooting; suspect shot, killed
					

The Brackenridge police chief was killed and another officer was injured after shots were fired in Brackenridge on Monday.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 5, 2023)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


.

Shoot ... The Sheriff's Department teaches Hunter's Education at the local High School here ... Complete with bringing and firing their firearms.

There were some folks that objected to that ... But they soon figured out that when you write a Law that makes it a requirement
to take Hunter's Education before the State can issue you a Hunting License ... You might end up having to do something you didn't expect.

It's kind of Unconstitutional, even in our State Constitution ...To attempt to hinder the free exercise of our Rights.
They don't have a choice and the training is free of charge ... And that's why they use the Sheriff's Deputies to conduct the training.

They are already on payroll, and we don't have to hire instructors to conduct the training.
The Deputies that conduct the training are qualified and do complete certifications necessary to conduct the sessions properly.
That's our tax dollars at work ... Keeping people safe.

.​


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How many kids were grabbed off the street back in your day?


None. That's my point.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 5, 2023)

August West said:


> No hyperbole at all. I know quite a few people who keep a gun in their vehicle. By doing so, they`re arming the worst we have. Criminals, crazies and terrorists couldn`t ask for a more efficient lobby group than Nation`s Real Assholes. They must share moral responsibility for this tragedy near my home a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.




Thanks for sharing your opinion.





.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 5, 2023)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Shoot ... The Sheriff's Department teaches Hunter's Education at the local High School here ... Complete with bringing and firing their firearms.
> 
> ...


.



Here too.  The local gun club proudly displays photos of all their youth groups on their web page.

I've never felt this safe anywhere else I've lived.





.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 5, 2023)

Who the hell is David Hale? "Licking Valley school system"? You can't make this stuff up when the system blames the NRA while teachers are grooming kids and kids are dying like flies because of the president's faulty drug and immigration policy.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 5, 2023)

August West said:


> No hyperbole at all. I know quite a few people who keep a gun in their vehicle. By doing so, they`re arming the worst we have


What % of firearms used in crimes were stolen from a vehicle?
What % of firearms stolen from a vehicle were stolen from a police cruiser?


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> None. That's my point.


And that is the salient point. As a nation, we've always had guns available to us, but only in the last several decades have school shootings even been on anyone's radar screens. Kids have walked to school for a long time, and only in the last several decades has kid snatching even been on anyone's radar screens What changed? Not the guns.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2023)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So without proof, you just say we want everyone armed but poc? Really? I'm pro-second amendment, but I'm not for arming every Tom, Dick and Harry. What I want is to ensure that people have the CHOICE to arm themselves, as guaranteed by the constitution.


The Mulford Act....brought to California by Gov Reagan and the NRA who lost their minds over black men with guns.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2023)

Lesh said:


> Really? And what would trigger you to commit these murders?


You kidding?   His over-compensation for small hands won't get him out from under his basement bed.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

hadit said:


> And that is the salient point. As a nation, we've always had guns available to us, but only in the last several decades have school shootings even been on anyone's radar screens. Kids have walked to school for a long time, and only in the last several decades has kid snatching even been on anyone's radar screens What changed? Not the guns.


Even school bullying was unheard of during my school years, 1945-1958.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was in HS we had many "clubs", most of which had fewer than a dozen members and met in regular classrooms. We had a club called "Field and Stream Club" which focused on hunting, fishing, and gun safety. It required the auditorium as almost every guy in the school joined. If today's teachers and administrators saw such a thing they  would recoil in horror.
During fall semester lots of guys brought game meat in their sack lunches. Those were the goodle days.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


You dont “need” free speech, or the right to an attorney

But you have it anyway thanks to the Bill of Rights


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

Penelope said:


> You don't need a military styles rifles, and large magazines.


We're way past need. We're into what we want. Look around you. Most of what people have isn't needed, just wanted.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> We're way past need. We're into what we want. Look around you. Most of what people have isn't needed, just wanted.



She's a leftist.  As far as a leftist is concerned, it's not up to you to decide what you want or need, it's up to them to decide what you want or need.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 5, 2023)

hadit said:


> And that is the salient point. As a nation, we've always had guns available to us, but only in the last several decades have school shootings even been on anyone's radar screens. Kids have walked to school for a long time, and only in the last several decades has kid snatching even been on anyone's radar screens What changed? Not the guns.



What changed is our prisons, society norms, and taking God out of the classroom and the public in general.  

Years ago if a kid was talking about sex in the classroom, he was sent to the office and the parents were called.  Today, it's the teacher talking about sex in school and the role of the student is to keep it away from the parents.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> When I was in HS we had many "clubs", most of which had fewer than a dozen members and met in regular classrooms. We had a club called "Field and Stream Club" which focused on hunting, fishing, and gun safety. It required the auditorium as almost every guy in the school joined. If today's teachers and administrators saw such a thing they  would recoil in horror.
> During fall semester lots of guys brought game meat in their sack lunches. Those were the goodle days.


I was just in the chess club.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2023)

scruffy said:


> Stop feeding your children antidepressants.
> 
> The problem might go away



Some discipline might help also


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> When I was in HS we had many "clubs", most of which had fewer than a dozen members and met in regular classrooms. We had a club called "Field and Stream Club" which focused on hunting, fishing, and gun safety. It required the auditorium as almost every guy in the school joined. If today's teachers and administrators saw such a thing they  would recoil in horror.
> During fall semester lots of guys brought game meat in their sack lunches. Those were the goodle days.


Heck, kids used to be able to join shooting clubs and shoot actual guns. In today's world, teachers and administrators would not only recoil in horror, they would run into the streets, screaming. My 9th grade biology teacher took our entire class to his farm, where he shot and butchered a cow to show us what the internal organs looked like.


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Some discipline might help also


And parents and teachers be on the same side regarding class behavior.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

miketx said:


> I was just in the chess club.


I don't think we had a chess club (Heck, I could barely play checkers).


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> I'm a proponent of the 2nd Amendment, but some folks on this site who proclaim that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun are, well...........


Get robbed twice like me, and if you have any sense you won't leave home without it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2023)

hadit said:


> And parents and teachers be on the same side regarding class behavior.



I roll my eyes when a kid does something awful and the parents say "but he is a good boy (or girl)


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> She's a leftist.  As far as a leftist is concerned, it's not up to you to decide what you want or need, it's up to them to decide what you want or need.


I keep telling the skank to come get them but she just laughs it off.


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I roll my eyes when a kid does something awful and the parents say "but he is a good boy (or girl)


I love when the opposite happens. The parents go to a parent/teacher conference scared of what the teacher will say, and he/she says, "Your child is the best-behaved student in my class". That's when you know your teaching on respect has sunk in and taken hold.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I roll my eyes when a kid does something awful and the parents say "but he is a good boy (or girl)


It's the "my baby din do nuffin" syndrome.


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> I'm a proponent of the 2nd Amendment, but some folks on this site who proclaim that they are afraid to take one step outside their door without a gun are, well...........


Those people are not the ones shooting up the place.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2023)

hadit said:


> I love when the opposite happens. The parents go to a parent/teacher conference scared of what the teacher will say, and he/she says, "Your child is the best-behaved student in my class". That's when you know your teaching on respect has sunk in and taken hold.



We've never had any sort of issues other than the normal kids being dumb with ours. 

They learn from it after it's explained to them


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 5, 2023)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


/----/ Forget the NRA. We need to take our schools away from administrators that allow this.








						Attorney speaks out on potential legal action to prevent trans teacher from wearing Z-cup breasts to class
					

Rishi Bandhu shares why parents are considering a lawsuit to prevent a transgender Canadian teacher from wearing large prosthetic breasts to class on "Tucker Carlson Tonight."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Woodznutz (Jan 5, 2023)

miketx said:


> Get robbed twice like me, and if you have any sense you won't leave home without it.


Three times I wished I was packing.
A guy got in my grill out in the woods because he thought I was messing with his bear bait.
Another time a guy followed me into a Walmart parking lot to curse me out for cutting him off in traffic (which I was completely unaware of).

Scouting for hunting spots when a huge black bear ambled past me at 30 yards.

Now I carry whenever I'm in the woods, or at Walmart.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> It's the "my baby din do nuffin" syndrome.



If they didn't do nuffin they wouldn't be in trouble


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miketx
This thread
Post #130


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> .
> 
> 
> j-mac's comment is perfectly  correct and suitable.
> ...


Completely unrelated.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> Miketx
> This thread
> Post #130


 if someone tries to hurt you'll just have to take it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 5, 2023)

BertramN said:


> .
> Superintendent: 'Enough is enough.' Educators, parents must take schools back from NRA
> 
> There is a critical fact the handwringers concerned about student safety at schools don’t understand: No where in the Constitution does it specifically guarantee children have the right to be safe from being murdered while attending classes, eating lunch, or any other school activity.
> ...


the man is a moron


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 5, 2023)

bodecea said:


> The Mulford Act....brought to California by Gov Reagan and the NRA who lost their minds over black men with guns.




And?  He was wrong, and the NRA...show me where they supported that......... if they did, they were wrong too....

What is your point?  Showing an example of gun control isn't going to make us join your lunacy....you dope...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

miketx said:


> I was just in the chess club.


Just now?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

hadit said:


> Heck, kids used to be able to join shooting clubs and shoot actual guns. In today's world, teachers and administrators would not only recoil in horror, they would run into the streets, screaming. My 9th grade biology teacher took our entire class to his farm, where he shot and butchered a cow to show us what the internal organs looked like.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

miketx said:


> if someone tries to hurt you'll just have to take it.


Lots of people have tried.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> Just now?


Yeah, I'm in high school now at 70.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

miketx said:


> Yeah, I'm in high school now at 70.


Keep at it, you may graduate one day after all.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> Keep at it, you may graduate one day after all.


Doubt it. They keep putting me back a grade.


----------



## hadit (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> View attachment 745039


The liver wasn't quite that big, but was a lot bigger than I expected.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 5, 2023)

Unkotare said:


> Your comments have nothing to do with what you quoted.


Why’s that? You sound like you’re afraid of guns…


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2023)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What changed is our prisons, society norms, and *taking God out of the classroom* and the public in general.
> 
> Years ago if a kid was talking about sex in the classroom, he was sent to the office and the parents were called.  Today, it's the teacher talking about sex in school and the role of the student is to keep it away from the parents.



No one took God out of the classroom.  Formalized school prayer was removed.

Would you want your kids praying to Allah using an Islamic prayer?  How about Buddha?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jan 5, 2023)

Woodznutz said:


> It's the weak that get eaten up. In my day if a kid acted proudly against a teacher he was removed from that class ("he", because girls didn't do that). Of course, in my day we had more male teachers, and you didn't give them any guff. Some teachers might not have been liked but all were respected.


When I was in high school in 1969 we had a teacher who looked like a "caspar milqetoast"; small, perhaps five foot six, thin maybe one forty to one fifty or so.  One day what we called a chollo (gangbanger now) got up in his face, cussed him out, pushed and sucker punched him and left school.  The teacher went after him, and literally drug the jerk back into class and threw him into his seat.  The level of respect for that teacher went through the roof among the gang members in the class.  I later, quietly and privately asked the teacher how he was able to do that.  He just smiled and said that he was Marine Force Recon in Vietnam and no punk high school kid was going to intimidate him after the things he saw and did over there.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 5, 2023)

AZrailwhale said:


> When I was in high school in 1969 we had a teacher who looked like a "caspar milqetoast"; small, perhaps five foot six, thin maybe one forty to one fifty or so.  One day what we called a chollo (gangbanger now) got up in his face, cussed him out, pushed and sucker punched him and left school.  The teacher went after him, and literally drug the jerk back into class and threw him into his seat.  The level of respect for that teacher went through the roof among the gang members in the class.  I later, quietly and privately asked the teacher how he was able to do that.  He just smiled and said that he was Marine Force Recon in Vietnam and no punk high school kid was going to intimidate him after the things he saw and did over there.



What teachers did to us years ago would be national news today.  

A similar story happened when I was a kid.  One of the tough guys walked in late for class.  The teacher told him to go to the office.  The kid turned around, mumbled F-you and gave him the finger.  The teacher (also a wrestling coach) jumped up and went after that kid.  All we heard was screams of pain and banging against the lockers.  He never even looked the wrong way at that teacher ever again. 

A friend of mine worked at our local school as a teacher.  Lots of fights in the hallways.  He said if he went to break up a fight and some kid punched him in the face, there is nothing he could do to that kid.  If he punched him back, he said he'd not only lose his job, but his career as well.  Nobody would ever hire him again even with the union.  In my day if a kid punched a teacher, look out.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 5, 2023)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No one took God out of the classroom.  Formalized school prayer was removed.
> 
> Would you want your kids praying to Allah using an Islamic prayer?  How about Buddha?



Sure they did.  Liberals took God out of the classroom.  It's not just about praying either. 

One of our schools outside of Cleveland about 25 miles hung a picture of Jesus Christ in the hallway.  It was there for generations.  Everybody in the town was fine with it until the town started to grow rapidly as more city folks began to move in.  Some kid with a lib parent filed a complaint about the picture with the ACLU.  The school was ready to fight it because it was just a picture of a guy with no name on it.  Their lawyers explained the cost to fight something like that, and the school was forced to remove the picture over one loser lib who's kid didn't even have to look at the picture if he didn't want to.  









						Teacher Fired for Saying 'God Loves You'
					

Students complained that they were "brainwashed and preached to," and she was referred to a counter-terrorism watchdog.




					www.charismanews.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 5, 2023)

j-mac said:


> Why’s that? You sound like you’re afraid of guns…


.



LOL!  A 2A proponent that's afraid of guns..

Smells funny to me.

Sounds like someone needs a trip to the room from which I can no longer hear them.




.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2023)

j-mac said:


> Why’s that? You sound like you’re afraid of guns…


I have said nothing that remotely suggests that. Stop grasping at straws.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 5, 2023)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Sure they did.  Liberals took God out of the classroom.  It's not just about praying either.
> 
> One of our schools outside of Cleveland about 25 miles hung a picture of Jesus Christ in the hallway.  It was there for generations.  Everybody in the town was fine with it until the town started to grow rapidly as more city folks began to move in.  Some kid with a lib parent filed a complaint about the picture with the ACLU.  The school was ready to fight it because it was just a picture of a guy with no name on it.  Their lawyers explained the cost to fight something like that, and the school was forced to remove the picture over one loser lib who's kid didn't even have to look at the picture if he didn't want to.
> 
> ...


Was there a picture of Buddha, Confucius, and Vishnu alongside the picture of Christ?  If not, they were promoting the Christian religion. Establishment of a religion is unconstitutional.  

Kids can still pray, read their Bible and practice their religion anytime they want.  The school cannot force them to do so.


----------



## j-mac (Friday at 4:14 AM)

Unkotare said:


> I have said nothing that remotely suggests that. Stop grasping at straws.


Ok, either I misread your post from July 19, or you changed it somehow…I thought you were saying that you wouldn’t step out of your door with a gun.


----------



## Woodznutz (Friday at 8:37 AM)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Was there a picture of Buddha, Confucius, and Vishnu alongside the picture of Christ?  If not, they were promoting the Christian religion. Establishment of a religion is unconstitutional.
> 
> Kids can still pray, read their Bible and practice their religion anytime they want.  The school cannot force them to do so.


I attended public school from 1945-1958 in a very liberal city. There wasn't the whisper of any religion in any class or course. No student ever even privately mentioned religion of any kind. The Catholics had their own 'parochial' schools where religion was certainly taught however.


----------



## Unkotare (Friday at 9:40 AM)

j-mac said:


> Ok, either I misread your post from July 19, or you changed it somehow…I thought you were saying that you wouldn’t step out of your door with a gun.


Wow, you really did misread it.


----------

